# An Integral for Dennis



## Razor Blade (Dec 24, 2012)

This one will be very picture heavy, we will call it a work in progress. I take a solid bar of steel, and grind away what is not a knife. " Its easy.It is actually very time consuming . The set up time takes longer than the process of grinding the steel away. I will try to show you step by step the way i made this knife. It may not be the right , or correct way , but it works for me. I did have help , James in the back and Danny in the front of the pic. They helped set up and take some pics , and grind.I will add to this post as i work on the knife some more.Thanks for looking guys. Scott


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 24, 2012)

Off to a good start there Scott, them integrals are a heap of work.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 25, 2012)

All that wasted steel.........makes my heart hurt.
Well, it's probably SS so I guess it's ok.
Going to be an interesting thread Scott. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont even want to think about how much work is involved. Good work so far.  How much help are you getting out of James?


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking good Scott!  Yahooooo!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes very interesting . 
    James is very willing to jump right in and get his hands dirty. He wont even hesitate to help with what ever i am doing. A superfriend. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 25, 2012)

One ugly fellow in the back but we are trying to learn and be helpful all at the same time


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 25, 2012)

James, Ya got a good teacher. Hang with him.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I remember my Pop spending hours on end in the shop of his buddy Mr. Ron. He would come home talking bout how much he learned and how much fun he had. Shore wish I had one of his "throwaways" from back then. You fellows amaze this ole redneck.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 26, 2012)

James, always take a digit inventory before you leave the shop. I hear Scott has a secret drawer full of them! (I just nail mine to the shed)


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 26, 2012)

Carl, as I am getting ready to leave I always check to make sure everything is still in tack and that I don't have blood flowing from some place that it shouldn't normally be flowing from, and that drawer part on Scott is true I was looking for handle material one day and found two thumbs and a pinky finger or at least I thought it was a pinky finger.


----------



## bg7m (Dec 26, 2012)

That is a lot of metal to remove.  Looking foward to seeing this one finished.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 26, 2012)

yall know about my drawer. Just as i was starting to like you . Now you may dissapear


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 26, 2012)

Ugh um what drawer? Did I say drawer? Ooops


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 26, 2012)

J. - don't you go getting Scott worked up just yet!  
Got some intricate work coming up and he needs to focus!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 26, 2012)

Great pictorial Scott...that is a lot of work and it is coming along very nicely!   I have to make it out to your shop one day and play in the metal shavings!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 26, 2012)

come over any friday  or sat you want to. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 27, 2012)

Dennis- he seems to work better under pressure and stressed out. I won't let him get too frustrated though and so far it is coming along just fine


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 27, 2012)

Aint it the truth brother.


----------



## tim scott (Dec 27, 2012)

i've never seen a surface grinder set up with a belt.... is this of your making? very interesting.  
tim


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 27, 2012)

No sir , this is a common set up among knifemakers.It is used to remove metal faster with a belt, and still maintain some control.Mostly older style surface grinders that are converted over to run the same size belt that our hollow grinders run. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 2, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> All that wasted steel.........makes my heart hurt.
> Well, it's probably SS so I guess it's ok.
> Going to be an interesting thread Scott. Thanks for sharing.



I will save all the shavings for ya Carl. hehehehe


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Razor Blade said:


> I will save all the shavings for ya Carl. hehehehe



Put 'em in one of those plastic carded pictures of the bald guy and give him a magnet to play with!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 3, 2013)

More pics coming soon.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 3, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Put 'em in one of those plastic carded pictures of the bald guy and give him a magnet to play with!



That would keep him busy for awhile.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 3, 2013)

wvdawg said:


> Put 'em in one of those plastic carded pictures of the bald guy and give him a magnet to play with!





Yes, now that's funny.

John I.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 3, 2013)

I remember holding your first integral at the GonBlast couple of years ago in Macon.  If this one turns out anything like that one, it will be a sweet sweet knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 2, 2013)

All the mill work is now done and starting to grind some on it. It will start to move thru the shop a bit faster now.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow.  Dennis is sure going to have a nice one!


----------



## SAhunter (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. That's a lot of grinding. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok guys here are a couple  or 3 of new pics.I decided on a pattern change,you see , i can do that , cause I am the maker .The other pattern just wasnt doing it for me. Its now ready for somemore grinding on the blade, then some file work . After that , i will start to taper the bolster and the pommel  and get them rounded over . This will take off a lot of weight and give it a nice feel. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Starting to shape up nicely Scott!  Looking good my friend!
DJ


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 8, 2013)

You still have that one hanging around the shop I thought you would be done with it by now


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey DJ , how are you liken them blue handles on there. They were less expensive, and you can get them in different colors if you like.

Oh yeah and there easy to change your self if you want.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 8, 2013)

James its almost done now, just gotta finish it up.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey DJ , how are you liken them blue handles on there. They were less expensive, and you can get them in different colors if you like.
> 
> Oh yeah and there easy to change your self if you want.



 Oh!  I thought that was the liners already put in place.   

My bad!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2013)

I posted up 7 new pics  today. I should be done with it in time for the blade show in Atlanta. I will deliever it then. I will also post up some pics of the leather sheath for it. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (May 11, 2013)

It is really coming together now. It is looking good


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2013)

"it's easy"


----------



## bbs383ci (May 11, 2013)

Lol wow that would take for ever with out machinery. Going to be a good looking knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2013)

Look James,     Owen  , "georgiaboy" ,has it figured out. Its easy he says.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2013)

Your right 383 , it takes a few things to do it. You just grind away everything that is not a knife , that's what John Shore says.... Scott


----------



## jbrooker (May 11, 2013)

Yeah it's easy to mimic you as you say it's easy. It may not be hard but it isn't easy in the least. georgiaboy knows its easy just to say its easy


----------



## jbrooker (May 11, 2013)

Now Razor Blade just finish so Dennis won't be harassing me to put pressure on you to get it done.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2013)

jbrooker said:


> Yeah it's easy to mimic you as you say it's easy. It may not be hard but it isn't easy in the least. georgiaboy knows its easy just to say its easy



Scott's answer for everything I asked was:"it's easy!" then he makes it appear to be easy.  Then you make a pass on a grinder and its not right or easy.  Then he shows you again and it looks easy again...

Probably is easy after 500-1000!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2013)

I hope to have it done and deliver it to the blade show. If you all want to see it , come by my table, 3AA. It will be there until Dennis wants to pick it up that weekend. 
    I got the pins glued in. Monday I will start to go thru the grinder belts up to about 800 grit, then thru some trizac belts. Then buff the handles. I am thinking a satin finish on the metal and buffing the handles. That should be just what the doctor ordered up. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2013)

Owen , you sir are probably right. When I first started making knives , I asked one of the guys that I looked upto . " How do you do it so easy". His reply was  " Just make a thousand knives, then it will be eaiser". Well he was right , with every knife that you make , you should get some better each time.

Scott


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 11, 2013)

It's a nice looking knife I don't care if you did cut off a finger


----------



## Razor Blade (May 12, 2013)

Thanks fish. Its ok , but it wasn't my finger.No No::


----------



## wvdawg (May 12, 2013)

Scott has once again outdone himself.  When we first decided on this project I gave him complete control with only two conditions:
#1 - Take lots of pictures.
#2 - Take all the time you want and have fun with it!
I knew he would not disappoint.  Awesome job my friend!

James - I promise to not harass you if he brings it to Blade!
Hope to see everyone at the show!
D.J.


----------



## jbrooker (May 13, 2013)

DJ I will make him have it there and yes I will be there.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 16, 2013)

I will have it done and there at Blade. 

Who else will be at the blade show hanging out for a day full of knives. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (May 27, 2013)

As the Good Lord said....... It is finished .....

Thanks for looking and following this " build along" . I am sorry it took me so long , i just had other things going at the same time. Maybe we'll try to do another one soon. Scott


----------



## allen456 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


----------

